# Omega 53



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm after another military watch and have just seen a genuine Omega 53 (6645 101000 6B 542). I know the history and that they were made in 1953 only and that they are expensive but I like the fact that they are powered by a lovely 30T2 varient movement. The question is 'how much is reasonable'.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Come on someone - give me an idea of what I should be paying. I have just seen one for Â£950 in reasonable nick (case a bit scratched but dial relatively OK)


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh well, I give up then


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I've bought a precista 53 and saved myself a grand. So be it!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

aroma said:


> Oh well, I give up then


Review other threads here, you'll find that that "how much is it worth" and "how much should I pay" questions are both difficult to answer and a little controversial. So it goes.

Congrats on reaching 50 posts. Now you can watch for your next grail watch on the Sales Corner. :cheers:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

aroma said:


> I've bought a precista 53 and saved myself a grand. So be it!!


good decision its a nice watch


----------

